# New I-75 signs warn of elk herd



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

New I-75 signs warn of elk herd

New elk crossing warning signs -- at a cost of about $300 -- were installed Monday on both sides of I-75 by employees of the Michigan Department of Transportation.

"We hope these will decrease the number of crashes out there and make the motorists more aware of the elk in the area," said Matt Radulski, MDOT traffic and safety engineer.

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_261093102.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Watch some lucky dumb greenhorn from southern Michigan with a elk permit sit by the Elk Crossing sign. Elk do cross there, right?


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

And then watch him GET that said elk. lol


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

No, watch the tourists killing themselves on the freeway when they slow down or even stop to watch for elk...they're already doing it, every day, all day. Dumb thing to do...not for the four or five elk that have crossed there. This whole thing is much overblown. And that comes from both a DNR biologist and a local CO.

Fact is, the elk are pulling out of the Pigeon River, looking for peace and quiet away from the tourists, snowmobiles, ATV's, and horseback riders. The Pigeon River is far from the "Big Wild" anymore. 

The elk are taking refuge on large tracts of private land both near Vanderbilt and near Wolverine.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

If they attract the attenton like the moose crossing signs they won't be there very long, someone will have them in their garage. They have had a heck of a time keeping the moose crossing signs in the UP, before they go missing.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Sept. 24, 2007

Contacts: Brian Mastenbrook 989-732-3541 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

New Elk Crossing Signs Installed Along I-75 Corridor Between Gaylord and Indian River

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources (DNR) and the Michigan Department of Transportation (MDOT) announced this week that new Elk Crossing signs have been installed along I-75 in Otsego and Cheboygan counties in an effort to alert motorists of the presence of these large mammals. In the last five years, there have been 26 elk-car crashes in Michigan.

If more drivers are aware of the potential hazards and use more caution, we should see the number of elk/vehicle collisions go down, said MDOT Spokesman Bob Felt. In addition to the new signs, we created posters for our rest areas as another way to inform people about the elk. 

Sixty percent of all the elk-vehicle crashes that occur along the stretch of I-75, between Gaylord and Indian River, are between October and January, said DNR Wildlife Habitat Biologist Brian Mastenbrook. These animals are much larger than a deer and can create some significant damage to vehicles. We want motorists to be more informed and use extra caution when driving in this area. 

The I-75 Elk Crossing Task Force was created out of a regional traffic safety committee, which meets quarterly to discuss traffic safety issues. The task force met several times to develop several possible mitigation strategies for reducing the number of collisions. 

The task force is comprised of officials from AAA Michigan, MDNR, MDOT, the Michigan State Police and staff members of Sen. Tony Stamas (R-Midland). The posters and signs are the first step in helping reduce the number of elk-vehicle collisions along the I-75 corridor. The group will evaluate the effectiveness of the education effort in early 2008 and look at other viable options as needed in the future.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't recall the deer crossing signs working too well either. Whats to make drivers pay attention to this?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

there's a lot more elk west of 75 than most would think.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm doing a story for next week's paper about a small herd of 4-6 animals, including a 4x4 bull, in the Bellaire area. They've been seen on a golf course over here and in areas around there for the last year or so. At least 6 different people have seen them.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw 2 bull elk on the east side of 75 on my way up a couple of weeks ago. It was somewhere between gaylord/grayling. I was so excited to see them i didnt take note of my exact location.


----------

